# Eventing trot up today.....



## Supertrooper (27 July 2012)

What time is it happening? Thanks xx


----------



## Turitea (27 July 2012)

11 am, but not quite sure. Sorry.


----------



## Tanta (27 July 2012)

updates on trotup being tweeted here:

http://twitter.com/BEVENTING

Team GB havent been yet....


----------



## Tanta (27 July 2012)

Team GB horses all passed....


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

Twitter says all horses passed the trot up


----------



## Fanatical (27 July 2012)

I believe High Kingdom was asked to trot up twice. That must have been a bit heart-stopping for Zara!!! :-o

All passed though. Phew!


----------



## CalllyH (27 July 2012)

Fanatical said:



			I believe High Kingdom was asked to trot up twice. That must have been a bit heart-stopping for Zara!!! :-o

All passed though. Phew! 

Click to expand...

very interesting!


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2012)

And Alex Peternells horse too, that would have been awful with everything he's been through!


----------

